

Sun's Six Biggest Mistakes - tokenadult
http://www.forbes.com/2009/04/06/sun-microsystems-enterprise-technology-enterprise-tech-sun.html

======
gaius
The one thing Sun could do right now is whatever it takes to make Oracle
support Solaris x86 as a tier-one platform. Right now Sun isn't even an option
in a lot of projects because of this, and Red Hat is _only_ an option for the
same reason.

